# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ژئومورفولوژی

## Parniya

*ژئومورفولوژی*

جغرافیای طبیعی علمی است که محیط طبیعی و تاثیر عوامل و عناصر محیطی بر زندگی و فعالیت انسان را مطالعه می کند. این علم در مقطع کارشناسی دارای دو رشته ژئومورفولوژی و آب و هواشناسی است.
*ژئومورفولوژی:*
ژئومورفولوژی علم شناسایی اشکال ناهمواریهای زمین است ، این واژه از زبان یونانی گرفته شده و از سه جز Geo به معنی زمین ، Morphe به معنی شکل و Logosبه معنی شناسایی ترکیب یافته است. 

*دید کلی*
ژئومورفولوژی جدید بیشتر مبتنی بر مقایسه سیستماتیک اشکال ناهمواریها و نهشته‌هایی است که موجب تعیین سن آنها می‌گردد و همچنین تعیین اشکال اولیه و اصلی ناهمواریها و بالاخره شناسایی فرآیندها و محیط موورفوکلیماتیک هنگامی که ناهمواریها را بوجود آورده‌اند، مورد توجه می‌باشد.
همچنین ژئومورفولوژی از مطالعات آماری برای بررسی اشکال ناهمواریها بهره می‌گیرد و سعی دارد در تحول ناهمواریهای زمین علیرغم پیچیده بودن مساله دینامیک طبیعت ، سهم فرآیندهای مختلف ناشی از آب و هوا و پوشش گیاهی و ماهیت سنگها و ساخت زمین و تغییر شکلهای تکتونیکی و میراث مراحل اولیه تکامل را از نظر دور ندارد.
*تاریخچه*
این علم از دیرباز به وسیله جغرافی دانان یونانی بی‌آنکه عنوان مشخصی داشته باشد شناخته شده بود و بعدها در دوره رنسانس ، لئوناردو داوینچی و برنارد پالیسی در گسترش آن پیش قدم شدند. لئورناردو واوینچی در یادداشت‌های خود از روابط مهمی که بین ابعاد دره‌ها و رودخانه‌ها وجود دارد سخن می‌گوید و در قرن نوزدهم ژئومورفولوژی یکی از شاخه‌های سیستماتیک علوم مربوط به زمین می‌گردد. 

*سیر تحولی و رشد*
کاربرد ژئومورفولوژی در اوایل قرن 19 بوسیله مهندسین هیدرولیک که مامور ایجاد کانالهای آبی و تنسیق رودخانه‌ها بودند، مورد توجه قرار گرفت و ژئومورفولوژی دینامیکی نیز در تنظیم طرحهای ایمنی و حفاظت راه‌ها مورد توجه مهندسین عمران ناحیه‌ای واقع شد، از جمله مهندس سورل در سال 1872 تئوری جدیدی در مورد چگونگی تحول و تکامل و دگرگونی رودخانه‌ها ارائه داد. و مهندس دوس آب شناس معروف در سال 1841 مفهوم نیمرخ متعادل رودخانه‌ها را بیان داشت.
جنگل‌ انان نیز به نوبه خود دریافتند که در جهت مبارزه علیه فرسایش خاک به وسیله سیلابها می‌توان از علم ژئومورفولوژی کمک گرفت و به همین منظور در قرن نوزدهم درخت کاری حوضه‌های سیلابی متداول گردید.
پژوهش‌های علمی ژئومورفولوژی از اواخر قرن 18 آغاز گردیده بود و سوسور اهل ژنو ضمن بررسی یخچالها و اشکال نهشته‌های یخچالی دریافته بود که گسترش یخچالها در گذشته فوق العاده بیشتر از عصر حاضر بوده است : مطالعات نامبرده درقرن 19 به وسیله یک سوئیسی دیگر به نام آگاسیز دنبال شد.
زمین شناسان نیز به نوبه خود در جهت تعیین تاریخ زمین شناسی ، تحول ناهمواریها را مورد توجه قرار داده‌اند. چنانچه در اواخر قرن 18 هوتون مبتکر این روش بوده و تحقیقات نامبرده چند سال بعد به وسیلهپلیفر و جیکی و لئیل تعقیب شده است. در اواسط قرن 19 زمین شناسان انگلیسی اولین کسانی بودن که مفهوم پیدایش دشتگون را بیان داشته‌اند.
در کشور فرانسه ژنرال دولانوئه و مارژری که اولی توپوگراف و دیگری زمین شناس بود، اشکال کلاسیک ناهمواری ژورایی را با توجه به ساختهای چین خورده آن بررسی کرده‌اند و در سال 1888 کتال جالبی تحت عنوان مقدمه‌ای بر ژئومورفولوژی به چاپ رسانیده‌اند.
در اتازونی ، کشف قسمتهای نیمه خشک غرب به پوول اجازه داد که ضمن بازبینی زمینی کیفیت تخریب رودخانه‌ای را در کانیون کلرادو تجزیه و تحلیل کند، و همچنین ژیلبرت در این زمینه مکانیزم آبهای جاری را تعیین کرده و ماک جی نیز نقش آبهای جاری سفره‌ای شکل را بررسی نموده است.
این قبیل بررسی‌ها بعدا به وسیله ویلیام موریس داویس تئوریسین معروف تکمیل گردیده و نامبرده تئوری معروف سیکل فرسایش را پیشنهاد می‌کند و با ارائه این تئوری ، ژئومورفولوژی وارد مرحله جدیدی می‌شود و داویس شخصیت علمی جهانی پیدا می‌کند. 

*قلمرو ژئومورفولوژی*
در مطالعه ناهمواریهای پوسته جامد زمین می‌توان سه ناحیه به شرح زیر تشخیص داد:
* زمین‌هایی که در آب فرو رفته‌اند (اعماق دریا‌ها و دریاچه‌ها
* زمین هایی که خارج از آب هستند یعنی خشکیها.
* ناحیه تلاقی این دو یعنی ساحل که خود قلمرو ویژه‌ای است.

*انواع ژئومورفولوژی*

*ژئومورفولوژی ساختمانی :*  از ماهیت سنگها و طرز قرار گرفتن آنها و پدیده‌هایی که از عمل تکتونیک (مانند خمیده گیهای طبقات ، شکستگیها ، چین‌ها و...) حاصل می‌شود ، بحث می‌کند که می‌توان گفت قسمت عمده شکل گیریهای پوسته زمین به وسیله این علم شناخته می‌شوند.
*ژئومورفولوژی فرسایشی :* گروه دیگر مانند آبهای جاری ، باد ، یخچالها که موجب کنده کاری ناهمواریها گشته و کم و بیش موجب تخریب و از بین رفتن آنها می‌گردند، مطالعه این گونه عوامل ، ژئومورفولوژی فرسایشی را تشکیل می‌دهد که گاهی به آن با کمی تفاوت در معنی عبارت ژئومورفولوژی دوره‌ای اطلاق می‌شود
ارتباط ژئومورفولوژی با سایر علوم
بین ژئومورفولوژی و سایر علوم ازجمله خاک شناسی ، هیدرولوژی و اکولوژی و آب و هوا شناسایی روابط بسیار نزدیک وجود دارد. زیرا عوامل این قبیل علوم بیشتر در سطح زمین موثرند. به علاوه مطالعات ژئومورفولوژی یک ناحیه با دانستن اطلاعات حاصله از علوم ذکر شده آسانتر می‌گردد.
ژئومورفولوژی بیشتر به پدیده های سطح زمین توجه دارد یعنی، ریخت یا چهره زمین را مطالعه می کند. به همین دلیل این علم ارتباط نزدیکی با زمین شناسی دارد و تحت تاثیر یافته های علم زمین شناسی است. چرا که ریخت یا شکل ظاهری زمین، تبلور اتفاقات درون زمین می باشد. البته زمین شناسی بیشتر به اعماق و لایه های درونی زمین می پردازد اما ژئومورفولوژی فرآیندهای بیرونی یا سطحی زمین را مطالعه می کند.
*دروس تخصصی گرایش ژئومورفولوژی:*
 ژئومورفولوژی مناطق شهری، نقشه ها و نمودارهای ژئومورفولوژی، هیدرولوژی کاربردی، کاربرد ژئومورفولوژی در برنامه ریزی شهری و منطقه ای، تفسیر نقشه (توپوگرافی و زمین شناسی)، مبانی ژئومورفولوژی ساختمانی 1، مبانی ژئومورفولوژی دینامیک ،1  پایان نامه.
*دروس مشترک بین شاخه های جغرافیا:*
جغرافیای آبها، جغرافیای خاکها، جغرافیای زیستی، آب و هوای ایران، ژئومورفولوژی ایران، منابع و مسائل آب ایران، اصول و روشهای برنامه ریزی ناحیه ای، مبانی جغرافیای جمعیت، مبانی جغرافیای روستایی، مبانی جغرافیای اقتصادی: کشاورزی، مبانی جغرافیای اقتصادی: صنعت، حمل و نقل و انرژی، جغرافیای سیاسی، مبانی جغرافیای شهری، جغرافیای کوچ نشینی، پژوهش میدانی در جغرافیا ( روش تحقیق عملی)، زمین در فضا، ریاضیات، آمار و احتمالات1، منابع و مآخذ جغرافیای ایران، فلسفه جغرافیا و جغرافیای کاربردی، تاریخ علم جغرافیا، کارتوگرافی(نقشه کشی)، نقشه برداری( نظری و عملی)، نقشه خوانی، روش تحقیق: نظری، اصول سنجش از دور، کاربرد عکسهای هوایی و ماهواره ای در جغرافیا، آمار و احتمالات :2 کاربرد آمار در جغرافیا، کامپیوتر در جغرافیا، مبانی علم جغرافیا، زمین شناسی برای جغرافیا، مبانی اقلیم شناسی ، آب و هوای کره زمین،

*دروس اصلی مشترک بین شاخه‏های جغرافیای طبیعی:*
جغرافیای قاره ها، جغرافیای کوارترنر، زمین شناسی ایران، مسایل جغرافیایی مناطق خشک ایران، حفاظت خاک، جنگل ومرتع و مسایل آن در ایران، جغرافیای ناحیه ای ایران، متون جغرافیای طبیعی به زبان خارجی، جغرافیای انسانی ایران(1): (جمعیت- اقتصادی)، جغرافیای انسانی ایران (2): ( شهری – روستایی)،  نقشه برداری تکمیلی، مبانی محیط زیست، ژئومورفولوژی اقلیمی، کاربرد جغرافیای طبیعی در برنامه ریزی شهری و منطقه ای، ( با تاکید بر ایران)





گزینه2

----------

